# Sony Hi8 CCD-TR840E Handycam Driver



## mstevo (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Im running a Sony Handycam CCD-TR840E Video Hi8 and I have it connected through a Canopus ADVC55 Digital Video Converter to an Windows XP PC.

When I capture the video in various software devices the images on screen are streaming with movement.....

My question is what driver can I download to fix this problem....I have a number of HI-8 Tapes to convert to DVD....

thanks in advance...

Mark

Canopus ADVC5 (Advance Digital Video Converter)
Windows XP
Sony Handycam HI-8 Analogue Video Camera
Firewire connection


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this program
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Multimedia_and_Graphics/Video_and_Animation_Tools/dvdSanta.html


----------

